# Spyboot S&D doesn't immunize Chrome!?



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I just realized after years of using Spyboot(free version) that Chrome is not listed under immunization. Since I recently swiched from IE to Chrome, do I need Sb. anymore and is there any similar free alternative for Chrome?


----------



## Valinorum (Apr 7, 2014)

Spybot Searh & Destroy used to be a great program but does not keep pace with the modern time. You may consider using Malwarebytes' Anti-malware and run a scan once a week. It does not have 'immunization' option specifically for Google Chrome but combined with your anti-virus it is considered as a great choice for your arsenal.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thank's mate! I am doing just that. I've got AVG + Malwarebyes and Spyboot was the third one. Now if I understood correctly you are saying that I don't need it any more? Should I uninstall it or keep it just in case. Confusing thing is, when I scan my com with AVG and Malwarebytes it's all clear but Spyboot always finds some browser entries(adware) although I am not using IE any more!?


----------



## Valinorum (Apr 7, 2014)

Malwarebytes' Anti-malware and Spybot Search & Destroy are of same nature. They are anti-malware tool. Having multiple tools of same nature are not advisable. You may consider changing your primary anti-virus. If you are going for free anti-virus, you may consider avast!. Kaspersky Internet Security and ESET Smart Security are good paid ones.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I new that they are both similar but as I said in my previous post, the only reason I still keep Spyboot is that it's the only one that can find adware (with Malwarebyes it's apparently all good and clean). Why is that (false positive, maybe)?Regarding your other suggestion, thank's for the advice mate but AVG never let me down and I have it since I bought my 1st comp.(13 years ago).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the only reason I still keep Spyboot is that it's the only one that can find adware (with Malwarebyes it's apparently all good and clean).


*Spybot - Search & Destroy* is NOT the only one that will find malware, spyware, etc. in your computer.

If you add *AdwCleaner* and *SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition* to the mix, you may be surprised at what else is found.

Those are the 2 that I use along with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

So you think there is no harm in keeping several similar programs of that kind on your comp.?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's all a matter of choice and what your maintenance and computing habits/practices are.

I have a full-time running antivirus program.

About once a week, I start up and do a scan with AdwCleaner and Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware - in that order.

They rarely find and remove anything, except for a few adware tracking cookies.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thank's for the advice mate!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. :up:

By the way, I agree with Valinorum about *Spybot* and *AVG*. :down:

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

